# Texas Hold`Em Racing Every Month - RCScrewZ



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Flier with rules and dates will be available online at www.rcscrewz.com shortly. any questions on times or rules call us anytime 734-765-8870. Please keep this thread dealing with this subject only!

thanks,
KB


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

heres the link for the info:
http://www.rcscrewz.com/TexasHoldem.pdf


----------

